

Write it Down - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2012/11/write-it-down/

======
rodolphoarruda
"Sending a quick follow-up email after each meaningful conversation shows that
you care and can help keep everyone on the same page."

In my personal experience this (hard to keep) habit really makes a difference.
Every time I'd sent my notes and comments to other people to whom I met with,
their answer was super positive, and in most cases they would complement with
further details that were more than welcome to my work (project management).

~~~
ALee
When I worked with the Politico, the Editor-in-Chief who had helped head up
the WashingtonPost always would send these follow-up e-mails after our
meetings and it was really effective. It would sit in my e-mail and I would
get stuff done. More importantly for these folks who live in a world where
there network is their bread and butter, the masters of their own CRM always
won.

------
agscala
I think this is an awesome idea. I've been thinking about doing this myself
for a while now... I'm heavily leaning towards picking up the Samsung Note II
phone so I can take notes quickly and always have them available

~~~
pasbesoin
If you have paper notes, just take a picture(s) of them. Works great for
whiteboards, too. (Don't forget to turn off the flash.)

If you're going to share, you may want to type up the content as opposed to
sharing the picture(s), depending on context. Nonetheless, you immediately
have the notes on your device as opposed to pieces of paper to keep track of
or a board possibly at the mercy of other conference room users.

P.S. I'll add that I do find it useful to flesh out e.g. meeting notes after
the meeting. There will be things I didn't write down, and thoughts that
germinate afterward.

For paper notes, I'll often use a different pen color, so that I know what was
written in which context. Even with on-screen notes, I'll use a different text
color to identify this difference. The distinction helps when referring back
to the notes.

